# Bulova Accutron



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

I know we're all very familiar with these watches on here, but I just had to show it off having just got it back from Silver Hawk this morning (top job, thanks very much!)










But i really love the bracelet - it just shouts 70's Sci-Fi!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Lovely watch, and of course doing very well from a breathe-over by the man!!

Without Mr. Hawk, for me, the watch world would be a lesser place, his knowledge and willingless to help has been the greatest safety-net to me on here since I became a member.

Great stuff Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

wow that bracelet looks awesome


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

+1

Very unusual bracelet indeed. And a cracking watch. Wear it in health matey!


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Indeed it is. It reduces in width to 16mm.

It's a nice space age vibe to a 'space age' technology!

Interestinly, while the lune on the dial and hands has given up, though it has aged wonderfully and still looks green in light..... The 12 o'clock marker on the bezel has a 'caramel' appearance, yet still glows green in the dark for a few minutes!

I'm hoping this is a keeper, but unless I get an extenders fir the bracelet, it will probably find it's way onto the sales forum - no point risking damaging something so completely period with my chunky wrist. Keep your eyes peeled on the sales corner just in case!


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Lovely watch...can't beat them!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks very nice :kewlpics:


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Looks very nice :kewlpics:


Super watch I suddenly feel I need one Ouch! that was the wife kicking me


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Javaman365 said:


> I know we're all very familiar with these watches on here, but I just had to show it off having just got it back from Silver Hawk this morning (top job, thanks very much!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I can relate to that one! Very nice! Wish my '69 666 looked this good! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Paul...you do incredible work...between this one and the Timex just posted...Wow!(I hope you can get the Titan 500 going for me when it finally arrives. That would be nice.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

My version of the same thing. Called "Deep Sea" though:


----------

